# Help with finding a job in the UK, Fear holding you back?



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I had been out of work for five years and my confidence was zero, I couldn't face the prospect of interviews and felt hopeless sending off my piss poor CV.

Eventually my job advisor put me in touch with a charity that help those with physical, mental problems into work. I felt a bit of a fraud somehow but they welcomed me, they are there for anyone that is disadvantaged and/or excluded from society.

If you are sitting at home and wondering how to even get started looking for work, I'd recommend you to get in touch with these or a similar group in your area. They can help you bridge the gap between yourself and employers where you might not have otherwise been given a second look. I can only say that for me, I no longer felt all alone with everything. Before this I'd be feeling total despair, incapable of getting started, everything felt overwhelming and beyond me.

I don't have a great job but it's something I couldn't see myself doing six months ago, I felt that I was consigned to the scrapheap.

Here's a link for anyone who fancies a look anyways, hope it helps somebody

*http://www.shaw-trust.org.uk/shaw-trust-in-your-area/*

The link will hopefully help you access an organisation in your area which can help you gain some confidence, interview techniques, working on your cv, maybe some training, volunteering or even find you a job where they will liase with an employer and explain your situation so you don't have to.
I know making this step can be very scary in itself but if you can pluck up the courage it can lead to a step on to the ladder of progress.


----------



## Walter White (Sep 9, 2014)

I have an appointment with my job seeker advisor tomorrow but I'm too nervous to go. One I'm not entitled to get money from job seekers and two I don't really see a point in it. Truth is I'm **** scared to get a job and the though of a random stranger babysitting me about finding me jobs makes me angry.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a job trial in a café around the corner from where I live it was good pay but I can't bring myself to go there.. I don't want to get into the hospitality/catering industry anymore as it doesn't match my personality and the café is super posh and I don't feel comfortable in places like that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its very common to feel fear to go back to work. I have felt it but recently I have been pushing myself . making myself apply to jobs and hope to get a foot in the door.... and i have been genuinely sad to haev not gotten the chance yet.

i was told that most people find moving into a new job find it stressful... and that unemployed people generally find is scary too. its nothing new or strange.

I actually think that if I got a job , and I coped there. i think my general mild anxiety may get better..... i think unemployment is a cause for more mood problems that you could be aware of. ... there are strong links to unemployment to depression and anxiety . when I worked before.. I deffo felt happier and the routine was like a safety net. and recieving a pay-check was so satisfying.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pierre1 said:


> I have a job trial in a café around the corner from where I live it was good pay but I can't bring myself to go there.. I don't want to get into the hospitality/catering industry anymore as it doesn't match my personality and the café is super posh and I don't feel comfortable in places like that.


was it for 4 weeks?.... and did you ask for it... or did they force you.?

well after you are 25... the JC treat you like an adult there... your circumstances and program will be different from mine since I am over 25.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> was it for 4 weeks?.... and did you ask for it... or did they force you.?
> 
> well after you are 25... the JC treat you like an adult there... your circumstances and program will be different from mine since I am over 25.


The trial is between 3p to 9pm today so it finishes in 3 minutes I never wanted the job. And I'm going to do a U turn on my career choice now.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pierre1 said:


> The trial is between 3p to 9pm today so it finishes in 3 minutes I never wanted the job. And I'm going to do a U turn on my career choice now.


so its only one day? dont see much point in that TBH. you dont even get a chance to settle in. and BAM!!!you are back outta there again!.

not even long enough to even say it was meaningful experience or even enough for a reference.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

My problem is that I don't need a job for survival money (I'd want one for extra disposable income and meeting people). The job placement agencies read off a script that assumes you do. I have no idea what I want to do as a career.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so its only one day? dont see much point in that TBH. you dont even get a chance to settle in. and BAM!!!you are back outta there again!.
> 
> not even long enough to even say it was meaningful experience or even enough for a reference.


Yeah I've been on Job trials before I wish trials were paid, too



NE2 said:


> My problem is that I don't need a job for survival money (I'd want one for extra disposable income and meeting people). The job placement agencies read off a script that assumes you do. I have no idea what I want to do as a career.


I get this. I thought I knew what I wanted to do infact I was so passionate about wanting to be a professional chef but now I know the reality of the industry I don't want to do. Infact its scares me ****less.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I lived in the UK!


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

That's great man, spreading awareness of resources like this. I'd nominate to sticky this, here or in the other work forum.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Dehabilitated said:


> That's great man, spreading awareness of resources like this. I'd nominate to sticky this, here or in the other work forum.


Well I couldn't have done it without the support of Shaw Trust, it's not for everyone but I need to feel I have people in my corner and they have been. Regular phone calls and visits in the workplace, cant fault them really.

I got offered a permanent job on Friday, go back 4-5 months and I couldn't ever see myself working again.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

I think England has socialized healthcare. The police and citizens don't have guns. People seem more lighthearted there. I went to visit two years ago and the entire feel of the place was beautiful. I am intrigued by the Uk overall.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool, awesome congrats on the job!! The link sounds really good. My brother who is an alcoholic and depressive has been out of work for years. Never had a steady job. I really want to reccomend him this. Especially as it worked so well for you!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, it's mad when I think back to the all consuming fear I had about getting a job. The feeling that it was pointless even trying with a five year gap in my employment record. It makes such a difference to have people in your corner that will support you and not judge.
They can speak to potential employers and explain your situation where you might not have otherwise got the chance.
You should give your brother the link, I can't thank or praise these people enough, they helped me change my life.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the recommedation.

One of the main problems in finding work is lack of references. Even for minimum wage jobs, they require at least two references. To get a reference, you need to have a job, but to get a job you need to have references, so it's like a catch 22 situation. Do you know if Shaw Trust can help in anyway regarding references?


----------

